# Ultimate Dubs 2014



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The VAG show season runs from March to October and the first show of the year is Ultimate Dubs.

Now in it's 8th year, and held at the International Center in Telford, Ultimate Dubs is widely regarded as one of the best shows of the year, attracting thousands of people across Europe and is the first point of call for people displaying their cars after working tirelessly over the winter break.

For our group personally, we left at 4:30 and met up at the services for a convoy of around 15 cars.

After a long drive into the Sunrise we all arrived at Ultimate Dubs in one piece and went about enjoying the show..


IMG_2762 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Of the first cars you see when entering the show, along the outer perimeter was this gorgeous Mk1 Golf


IMG_2298 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Venture further into the depth of the building you come across little gems like this Polo, with air ride and beautiful BBS split rims, finished off with gold bolts


IMG_2316 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Inside the main show halls one of the most eye-catching vehicles was this harlequin inspired Golf Mk3


IMG_2381 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

All the way from Belgium was a new Beetle, on Airlift suspension, sporting a set of ADV1 3 piece split rims. Needed to clear the massive RS3 brakes - 370mm of stopping power.


IMG_2394 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Only a few cars along was this eye catching Audi A3, resprayed in purple, with an interesting choice of contrasting colour. But it sat beautifully on it's perfectly polished rims, with great fitment and stance.


IMG_2408 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Forum sponsor Auto Finesse had an impressive stand as well, with Al's Scirocco taking a spot, with an R-line front end sitting on some freshly refurbished OZ Futura 2 piece splits.


IMG_2467 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Project Caddy was taking center stage though, having received a correction at the show.. with a quite an impressive trunk-load of stuff as well.


IMG_2469 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

This impressive A3 Sportback caught my eye as well. Bentley wheels are quite common however with a unique colour, sort of like Aquamarine, contrasting against the awesome Dolphin Grey paintwork.


IMG_2443 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Jason B's Anni was looking pretty as well on the Voodoo VW stand, having being picked up from paint on the Tuesday night, and given a correction detail only a few days before the show - Sitting on a set of Genuine BBS RS's.


IMG_2473 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

This small Lupo really jumped out at you, with the fantastic deep red paintwork and simple, silver & polished wheel combination. One of my personal favorites.


IMG_2483 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

A viper green Scirocco sitting on Rotiform IND's was tucked away in the corner, next to a beautiful Frozen silver RS6.


IMG_2505 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

The variety of cars was really quite something to behold, anything from mint, factory fresh Golf Mk4 Annis, through huge Audi Avant barges, to Porsches!


IMG_2558 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Venturing outside into the warm (it was up to 16 degress!) March sunshine, revealed another 1500 or so cars all jammed into the car park across various club stands.

On the UK-mkivs.net Clubstand was Kevin D's R-line Bora, home wrapped in a matt grey with a set of Rota Grids


IMG_2614 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

It wasn't just VAG cars that were there... for example this Volvo on hydraulic suspension (makes a change from the usual air suspension at shows like this)


IMG_2625 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Jas Bain's 7 series, which is static on coilovers, sporting a set of BMW wheels having recently sold his Bentley 5 Spokes, was hiding in a corner of the car park


IMG_2638 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

There was just as much nice metal in the car park as there was inside the main show halls.

For example this gorgeous Audi S3, nice and simple yet so effective..


IMG_2637 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

This lovely BMW as well running on 3SDM 006


IMG_2675 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Back inside and I made a beeline for the concourse area...

This crazy low Golf Mk6 - Sitting on some Stillstatic H&R Coilovers


IMG_2701 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Massimo's award winning Leon - taking "Best Seat" award on the day.


IMG_2722 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Overall show winner, I believe, was this Green Scirocco.


IMG_2732 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

My personal favourite car of the show however had to be this beautiful E30 with it's bright Orange paintwork


IMG_2740 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Rotiform Wheels also had a stand showcasing some of their designs...


IMG_2752 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr

Overall, the show was a great start to the year, bringing the best of the best under one roof, with a great atmosphere and fantastic weather.

Bring on the rest of the show season!



Hope you enjoyed and thanks for reading.
IMG_2769 by xjay1337 / fat bear photography, on Flickr


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Insight to the Ultimate Dubs day ...


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and write up, I missed it this year but will hopefully make a few others


----------

